# Introducing Pumpkin



## Bertrum (Mar 20, 2009)

Pumpkin is my cutie 2 year old tiel.
She is the cuddliest little bird ever.

<img src="http://www.eclecticvision.com/petpics/pumpkin_350_011.jpg">
<p>
<img src="http://www.eclecticvision.com/petpics/pumpkin_350_025.jpg">
<p>
Wet Pumpkin:<br>
<img src="http://www.eclecticvision.com/petpics/pumpkin-wet_flap.jpg">
<p>
Phoenix Pumpkin? <br>
<img src="http://www.eclecticvision.com/petpics/pumpkin-wet_3_540.jpg">


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

She's Very beautiful! One of my favorite mutations!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

stunning 

I love when they're all wet and you can see their little ears


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I love her colourings! Beautiful!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh she is adorable!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That last photo is so cute! she's adorable.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

She is beautiful!! I hope I'm just as lucky to have one so gorgeous!!
So snuggly too!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

I just love to see photos of tiels being snuggly. Both of mine enjoy my company but on their terms and they wouldn't dream of letting me snuggle with them. Beautiful girl!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

She is sooo cute! I love when mine act all snuggly! So cute!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Adorable! That last picture is great!


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

She is Gorgeous she looks like my Boofy ^o^


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

What a little cutie.... she looks like a little sweetie


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

wow she is amazingly cuuuuuuuute! that is one of the cutest colouring paterns ever!


----------

